# Improved half mask respirator (don't use dust masks)



## ibewjon

Great timing. I am shopping for a new respirator as the straps on mine are shot. Safety is important, lungs, eyes, and hearing.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

+1 Have used 3M quick latch mask for several years. Being able to flip it open .vs. take it off for phone call is priceless. They sell several sizes, be sure to get one that fits your face best.


----------



## a1Jim

I like mine also.


----------



## AM420

Does the 3M take filters for aerosols like spray lacquer?


----------



## BertL

Yes, you can buy the cheaper pink particulate filters for dust only, or a selection of replaceable cartridge type filters for organic vapors, ammonia and such.

You can buy the 7500 or 6500 series with either type of filter, or with no filter. I think the 6500 has the flip down feature. Filters are easily swapped.

As mentioned above, do pay attention to size. When my first one arrived, I discovered I'd bought a medium, and as a 6' male, I could only wear it for short stints. The Large size has been much more comfortable.


----------



## RonGoldberg

Can you email me the exact model number. You are referring to in this review? Rongoldberg3 @gmail.com


----------



## CaptainKlutz

I use the 6500 series, it has slightly lower profile than 6500QL and more expensive 7500.
https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/worker-health-safety-us/personal-protective-equipment/half-face-respirator/

PDF brochure:
https://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/639110O/3m-respirator-selection-guide.pdf&fn=Respirator%20Selection%20Guide%202018_R7.pdf

The mask can use many different filters, here is pdf on options:
https://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/565214O/3m-cartridge-filter-guide-and-brochure.pdf


----------



## Redoak49

Not all dusts masks are the same. I wore a paper type mask at work that had a valve and seal around the inside. We were all test fitted to insure that they worked. 
With all masks the fit is critical and no beards.


----------



## playingwithmywood

The 3m quick latch is the only way to go. I love mine so much I bought another just to have a back up. Too bad I had to mail order mine cause it is not a normal thing one can get at the big box store they have the junk ones from 3m not the quick latch at least when I last checked


----------



## Sta2lt

I like mine also


----------



## PPK

Thanks for sharing. Good article. I've got the same thing. Now I just have to be more dedicated to wearing it…


----------



## Bill1974

To be on the same side look for a mask/filter that are Niosh P100 (aka HEPA). All of lower rated filters and masks let in some (a lot or a little) of the harmful dust you can't see. Proper fit is just as a important, if there are air leakages around the mask it's not doing you any good.

One word of caution when using filters that also filter out vapors and such, be aware of the environment you are are in. It's possible that the filter works well enough that it filters out the harmful vapors and odors, but you may be inhaling air that does not have enough oxygen. Just because the filter removes specific harmful compounds it may not remove all the ones currently present (carbon monoxide and carbon dioxide). A well vented work area is just as import when wearing a mask. A well vented area will also help the filters last longer. Unlike filtering dust, filters that remove vapors can only absorb so much before then stop working. Keep a tab on the number of hours used and replace more frequently than a filter that is used for dust.


----------



## 1965scooper

Is there an effective respirator for those of us who have a beard? I'm no ZZ Top fan or Santa's apprentice, but I have a pretty full beard that I keep trimmed to about 3/4".

I've used the customary paper masks you can buy at a hardware store, but I know I'm still sucking in more than enough bad stuff.


----------



## playingwithmywood

the 3m fits pretty tight and comes in 3 different sizes and the rubber is pretty soft it I would think it would contour pretty well but I have never had a beard so not sure how it would work but worth a try cause it is the best mask I have ever had



> Is there an effective respirator for those of us who have a beard? I m no ZZ Top fan or Santa s apprentice, but I have a pretty full beard that I keep trimmed to about 3/4".
> 
> I ve used the customary paper masks you can buy at a hardware store, but I know I m still sucking in more than enough bad stuff.
> 
> - 1965scooper


----------



## ibewjon

A supplied air mask might be the answer. They are used for sandblasting. You need a large enough air compressor, and the proper filter to make the air breathable. It is a positive pressure setup so it pushes air out through leaks, keeping dust out.


----------



## pneufab

I have both the one shown and a 3M FX full face one that I wear for painting with the 6001 cartridge and for dust with the 2097 pink filters. I know the full face are expensive and I was reluctant to purchase one, but I am glad that I did. I had to have a small piece of steel and rust ground from my eye ball a few years ago, so I wear eye protection all the time. Normal glasses with half mask respirators, usually have issues with fogging and reduced protection since they sit up higher on the nose piece. With the full face I don't have those issues and nothing can get into your eyes. When I am done with a dusty job (i.e routing MDF) I will usually blow my hair and clothes with compressed air. I often forget I have the mask on and close my eyes when I blow my face with the full face haha.

Now I don't wear the full face 100% of the time. If I am going to spend a lot of time milling or cutting up MDF or melamine PB or grinding metal, I put on the full face. If it is just quick cuts on the table saw or miter saw and not an hour + session, I will reach for the half mask. Protecting my eyes are just important as my lungs for me and the full face mask does that better than probably any other combination available.

I wore it all day long in 90+ degree weather grinding steel and paint off a project this summer and other than sweat drops on the inside of the mask, no fogging not overly hot. I wouldn't say it was any more uncomfortable than the 1/2 mask and glasses but for the protection and no fogging, it would be worth it if it was!

Either way I agree, I don't own or wear any of the paper ones anymore.


----------



## ibewjon

Remember, it is better to vacuum dust off than to blow it. Blowing with compressed air is a no no on the job site.


----------



## pneufab

> Remember, it is better to vacuum dust off than to blow it. Blowing with compressed air is a no no on the job site.
> 
> - ibewjon


I'l try to remember that.. if I'm on a job site..


----------



## ibewjon

For everyone, especially pneufab:. This is not a joke. Compressed air can make its way through the skin and cause an embolism that can travel to heart or lungs and kill you. On the job, AND AT HOME. Why take a chance??


----------



## Redoak49

When I was working this was a problem. The compressed air system was in a large industrial plant and high pressure. Blowing off with compressed air violated company safety policy and OSHA regs.

On a job site or at home it can be dangerous. Do what you think best at home.


----------



## Fallon

> Is there an effective respirator for those of us who have a beard? I m no ZZ Top fan or Santa s apprentice, but I have a pretty full beard that I keep trimmed to about 3/4".
> 
> I ve used the customary paper masks you can buy at a hardware store, but I know I m still sucking in more than enough bad stuff.
> 
> - 1965scooper


I have a couple PAPRs. I forget the acronym, but it's basically powered respirator. Fan unit with the filters on a belt, along with the battery. A hose goes up to the mask, usually full face. They are kind of clunky & awkward as you have to put on the belt & have the hose hanging down your back. But you never have issues with your glasses or the mask fogging. As it's higher than atmospheric pressure (by trivial amounts), air leaks out around your beard or a poor sealing area. Most of the face masks have holes at the bottom actually.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powered_air-purifying_respirator. The masks shown at the top are only a couple bucks & are suppose to be disposable.

I have several older 3M units with Nicad batteries. As with any industrial equipment they are NOT cheap. I got a decent deal on some old used ones. I really want to replace the proprietary batteries with some One+ batteries or something.

There are some cheaper hobby type powered ones, but I'm not sure how well they filter.


----------



## brewhappy96

These are pretty good except I have a hard time find glasses that fit my face well when using it. I've resorted to the old school high school chem class goggles most of the time as they seem not to fog up or leave large gaps. any suggestions?


----------



## WoodshopTherapy

> These are pretty good except I have a hard time find glasses that fit my face well when using it. I ve resorted to the old school high school chem class goggles most of the time as they seem not to fog up or leave large gaps. any suggestions?
> 
> - brewhappy96


If your glasses are fogging up from the respirator, it's not fitting properly. I use prescription safety glasses that have pads to rest on the nose, and they work well for me. If you're using one-piece safety glasses, you may need something with a wider bridge for the nose.


----------



## schucrew

I just starting using an HVLP sprayer for the first time and wore a dust mask, not a respirator, and had respiratory problems for a few weeks, assuming I ingested vapors, being treated for now, on the road to recovery. Still going to spray but looking for an affordable option. Has anyone had experience with the RZ masks? Their technical data on their website states it's rated for mists but have never seen anyone using these except for woodworking, not spray painting. I've shopped the 3M and GVS brands, looking for recommendations in addition to what's in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## ibewjon

What type of mists? Latex paint? Lawn chemicals? Chemical coatings? The SDS for the product you are spraying should list the type of filter needed. Match respirator to that listing. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## tvrgeek

Looking to upgrade as my respirator is very uncomfortable
THere are much better masks, The kind with two straps and an exhaust valve. Not as good as a real respirator, but better than the kind you show.

My wife's CPAP mask is very comfortable Why can't respirators be that good! I have to snug mine down as I have a beard. I know it works as I can;t smell paint thinner wearing it. Just can;t wear it for long.


----------



## DavidHenry

I'm using 3M Half Facepiece Reusable Respirator and it works great, better than everyone that I used to use to protect my lung


----------

